# Atsko, N-O-DOR



## drummeister (Aug 17, 2006)

i used it years ago,back in the early 90,s,and realy liked it.it worked very well.then it got hard to find and i started using other stuff,i use homebrew now,.it did have a slight smell of its own but it wasnt to bad.i would use it again.


----------



## ge superhawk (Jul 18, 2009)

I used it the first time on Oct. 1st (opening day of bow season, Indiana) and have had a bad experience with it. Worse yet, the reply from customer service. I won't bad mouth them yet, depending on a resolution. I am curios about other hunters experiance's.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

I grew in the town where they made the stuff in Orangeburg, Sc and have been using IT off and on for 20 years or so. It is a great scent killer if not the most effective on the market. It has a slight chemical smell itself that goes away once it dries on you or your equipment. It does worK.


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

I have used it with good results. It is an oxidizer like hydrogen peroxide. So it has a limited shelf life after it's mixed. Also, it can go bad if exposed to extreme heat or sun.


----------



## ge superhawk (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like I have a bad batch. Just hope customer service will handle things better than they have already!


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bringing this thread back to life.....

Looking for opinions on this product


----------

